# GPU Auslastung 100% beim zocken



## PEANUT1337 (9. Februar 2018)

hi,

bei jedem Spiel (Pubg, Fortnite...) hab ich das Problem das meine GPU Auslastung bei 100% ist. Ich hab mich hier bisschen durchgelesen, wurde aber nicht  fündig.  Manche sagen 100% ist Normal wenn man zockt ABER wenn ich ca. 1h durch spiele geht mein Monitor schwarz und es steht "No Signal" und meine PC "Ventilatoren" drehen sehr schnell und laut. Ich muss dann immer mein PC vom Strom weg machen und ihn dann so starten damit er wieder an geht.  

Meine Specs:
AMD FX  8300 8 core 
GTX 1060 3gb
16gb RAM


Gyazo - c2e852157f418b4060a3ed6005692f4d.png

Gyazo - 71bf2d76f481e4bf2a9a5d64b7d08f3e.png


Lg


----------



## Guru4GPU (9. Februar 2018)

Dass deine Grafikkarte beim spielen mit 100% Last läuft ist wenn du die Bilder/Sekunde nicht beschränkst ganz normal.

So lange dein FX 8300 schnell genug Bilder an deine Grafikkarte zum rendern schicken kann ist das jedenfalls so.

Hast denn während dem spielen irgendwelche Leistungseinbrüche oder hast du mal mit einem Programm die Temperaturen ausgelesen?

Und mit welcher Auflösung (Bildschirm) und welcher Grafikqualität spielst du denn eigentlich? 

Gruß


----------



## PEANUT1337 (9. Februar 2018)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Dass deine Grafikkarte beim spielen mit 100% Last läuft ist wenn du die Bilder/Sekunde nicht beschränkst ganz normal.
> 
> So lange dein FX 8300 schnell genug Bilder an deine Grafikkarte zum rendern schicken kann ist das jedenfalls so.
> 
> ...



ich spiele mit 100-200fps und habe keine Leistungseinbrüche.
Ich weiß nicht wie man die Temperatur sehen kann.
Ich spiele mit 1080p auf höchsten einstellungen.

Lg


----------



## Guru4GPU (9. Februar 2018)

PEANUT1337 schrieb:


> ich spiele mit 100-200fps und habe keine Leistungseinbrüche.
> Ich weiß nicht wie man die Temperatur sehen kann.
> Ich spiele mit 1080p auf höchsten einstellungen.
> 
> Lg



Dann ist es ja kein Wunder dass deine Grafikkarte zu 100% ausgelastet ist.

Die Temperaturen kannst du zum Beispiel mit dem Tool HWMonitor (Hardware Monitor) auslesen: *Link*

Gruß


----------



## Darkseth (9. Februar 2018)

Welches Mainboard hast du?
Welcher CPU Kühler sitzt auf der CPU, und ist die CPU übertaktet?


----------



## FAt_Tony85 (10. Februar 2018)

PEANUT1337 schrieb:


> ich spiele mit 100-200fps und habe keine Leistungseinbrüche.
> Ich weiß nicht wie man die Temperatur sehen kann.
> Ich spiele mit 1080p auf höchsten einstellungen.
> 
> Lg


sicher doch. ich kopiere mal die systemangaben:

Meine Specs:
AMD FX 8300 8 core 
GTX 1060 3gb
16gb RAM

---->  LABERBACKE
Ok, dass deine grafikkarte auf 100% läuft, das nehme ich dir ab (spielst ja alles auf ultra), den blödsinn mit den 100-200 fps nicht (die rede ist von pubg und fortnite). 

ich würde alles auf low setzten, dann schauen, wie die auslastung ist und ob der pc noch immer abschmirt. vermutlich nicht. wenn dies stimmt, heißt für mich, dass entweder dein netzteil oder dein mainboard die leistung nicht über den (kurzen) zeitraum bereitstellen können.


----------



## glycbz (28. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

zu diesem Thema hätte ich auch 2 Fragen an die Spezialisten:
Beim Spiel "Mittelerde-Schatten des Krieges" hatte ich mal die GraKa Sensoren für eine Stunde mit-loggen lassen. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Auslastung (GPU Load) zeitweise bei 99% lag. 

Vorweg meine Specs:
-i7-7700K leichtes OC auf max. 4,8 GHz (lt. Sensor Log wird nie einer der Grenzwerte erreicht, so dass die Leistung zum Schutz gedrosselt wird) 
-MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G, leichtes OC auf max. 1848 MHz
-16 GB RAM, 2400 MHz
- Win10 Home 64 Bit

1. Worauf bezieht sich eigentlich der Wert "GPU Load"? Laut spielinterner Analyse werden etwa 3.5GB Speicher auf der GraKa und 6 GB Ram genutzt, laut Sensoren waren es im Schnitt 4.2 GB (GraKa); GPU Clock: 1848 MHz, Temp-Max: 74°C, damit ist die Karte doch noch nicht an ihren Grenzen, jedenfalls nicht, was Speicher, Lüfter, Temperatur und Stromaufnahme angeht...?!
2. Wie ich in anderen Antworten lesen konnte, ist eine Vollauslastung meist das Resultat, wenn keine FPS-Limitierungen existieren und stets soviele Bilder berechnet werden, wie möglich. Da mein Monitor nur 60 Hz bringt, habe ich sowohl Vsync, als auch die spielinterne Limitierung auf 60 FPS aktiviert. Warum liegt meine Ausastung dann trotzdem bei 99%? 
Ich nutze die Auflösung 1920x1080 - Vollbild und alle Einstellungen  -wie vom Spiel vorgeschlagen-  auf Ultra, bzw. hoch (HD-Texture Paket nicht installiert), Tiefen- und Bewegungsunschärfe aus. Dynamische Auflösungsskalierung deaktiviert. Das Spiel läuft so absolut flüssig, selbst wenn sich meine Figur schnell im Kreis dreht, kommt es zu keinen Verzerrungen oder Rucklern (ohne Vsync+FPS Begrenzung deutliches Tearing).

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet, der einem Laien das Ganze etwas verständlicher machen könnte bzw. Tipps hat, wie ich meine GraKa etwas mehr schonen kann.

VG Marcel


----------



## Firehunter_93 (29. März 2018)

Hast du denn konstant 60fps? Weil falls ja, bezweifel ich ganz stark, dass die GPU am Limit läuft. Falls nein, ist es ja ganz normal, dass die Karte zu 99% ausgelastet ist.


----------



## SteenX (24. April 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe genau das selbe problem mit meiner GPU,das bild stürzt ins schwarz ab und der kühler der GPU dreht auf vollgas wobei der letzte ausweg bei mir aus Netzteil ausknipsen ist.
Ich habe eine Neue MSI 8GB Radeon RX56 Air Boost OC und einen neuen Ryzen 5 2600.
Primär stürzt es bei Overwatch auf Ultra Grafikdetails und andere Einstellung meist auf Hoch ab.Ich erhalte 70-100 aber meist 99 fps, weil ich sie auf 100 beschränkt.
Die GPU ist aber meist nur für einen kleinen ,,Sprung´´ zu 99% belastet und meist zwischen 70-80%. Die Temperatur wird auch nie gefährlich hoch und desshalb habe ich keine ahnung warum das passiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2019)

Leichenschändung....



SteenX schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das selbe problem mit meiner GPU.


Arbeite Dich durch diese Anleitung, dass kannst Du konkretere Fragen stellen
FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. April 2019)

PEANUT1337 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bei jedem Spiel (Pubg, Fortnite...) hab ich das Problem das meine GPU Auslastung bei 100% ist. Ich hab mich hier bisschen durchgelesen, wurde aber nicht fündig. Manche sagen 100% ist Normal wenn man zockt ABER wenn ich ca. 1h durch spiele geht mein Monitor schwarz und es steht "No Signal" und meine PC "Ventilatoren" drehen sehr schnell und laut. Ich muss dann immer mein PC vom Strom weg machen und ihn dann so starten damit er wieder an geht.
> 
> ...




Mainboard und Netzteil bitte angeben. Ich tippe mal wieder auf das typische Problem Mainboard mit zu wenig, zu klein dimensionierten und /oder ungekühlten Spannungswandlern aus.




glycbz schrieb:


> 1. Worauf bezieht sich eigentlich der Wert "GPU Load"? Laut spielinterner Analyse werden etwa 3.5GB Speicher auf der GraKa und 6 GB Ram genutzt, laut Sensoren waren es im Schnitt 4.2 GB (GraKa); GPU Clock: 1848 MHz, Temp-Max: 74°C, damit ist die Karte doch noch nicht an ihren Grenzen, jedenfalls nicht, was Speicher, Lüfter, Temperatur und Stromaufnahme angeht...?!
> 2. Wie ich in anderen Antworten lesen konnte, ist eine Vollauslastung meist das Resultat, wenn keine FPS-Limitierungen existieren und stets soviele Bilder berechnet werden, wie möglich. Da mein Monitor nur 60 Hz bringt, habe ich sowohl Vsync, als auch die spielinterne Limitierung auf 60 FPS aktiviert. Warum liegt meine Ausastung dann trotzdem bei 99%?
> Ich nutze die Auflösung 1920x1080 - Vollbild und alle Einstellungen  -wie vom Spiel vorgeschlagen-  auf Ultra, bzw. hoch (HD-Texture Paket nicht installiert), Tiefen- und Bewegungsunschärfe aus. Dynamische Auflösungsskalierung deaktiviert. Das Spiel läuft so absolut flüssig, selbst wenn sich meine Figur schnell im Kreis dreht, kommt es zu keinen Verzerrungen oder Rucklern (ohne Vsync+FPS Begrenzung deutliches Tearing).
> 
> ...



*Punkt 1*
Beim GPU-Load wird nur Bezug auf den Grafikprozessor genommen, deswegen auch GPU-Load (Graphic Processor Unit). VRAM ist da nicht mit gemeint, kann aber bei zu wenig verbauten Speicher dennoch Auswirkungen auf die GPU haben. Engines sind so entwickelt, dass sie immer den schnellsten verfügbaren Speicher zum Bereithalten der Dateien nutzen und wenn der schnellere VRAM voll ist wird idR. in den normalen RAM geladen und dort die Daten für die Berechnung bereitgehalten. Da die Geschwindigkeit des normalen RAMs deutlich langsamer ist kommt es in so einem Fall immer zu hässlichen Framedrops und Performanceeinbrüchen.

*Punkt 2*
Letztendlich ist das eine Einstellungssache. Es können auch Frames berechnet werden, welche später verworfen werden. Um eine klare Limitierung vorzunehmen (was ich in Singleplayer-Spielen bevorzuge) muss man im Treiber, im Spiel und ggf. über den Monitor (Freesync / GSync) Einstellungen vornehmen. Und natürlich ist immer die Frage, welche GPU genutzt wird, vielleicht läuft die Karte ja auch schon so am Limit, erzeugt aber nur wenige Bilder mehr als die gesetzten 60 und es fällt prozentual nicht auf. Da wäre es mal interessant zu wissen welche Hardware Du nutzt und welche Settings im Spiel.


----------



## Jan1245 (21. Februar 2020)

PEANUT1337 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bei jedem Spiel (Pubg, Fortnite...) hab ich das Problem das meine GPU Auslastung bei 100% ist. Ich hab mich hier bisschen durchgelesen, wurde aber nicht  fündig.  Manche sagen 100% ist Normal wenn man zockt ABER wenn ich ca. 1h durch spiele geht mein Monitor schwarz und es steht "No Signal" und meine PC "Ventilatoren" drehen sehr schnell und laut. Ich muss dann immer mein PC vom Strom weg machen und ihn dann so starten damit er wieder an geht.
> 
> ...



Habe auch das Problem mit der 100% Auslastung bei spielen.  Aber leider beim Prozessor und nicht bei der Gpu. Letzens habe ich den boxed Kühler durch einen bequiet pure rock slim ausgetauscht, ich bin mir nicht sicher aber es kann sein das die CPU auslastung bei Spielen wie Pubg, Forza Horizon oder Black Ops 4 von da an regelmäßig auf 100% hoch ging. Leider habe ich dann auch harte Fps drops auf so 20 Fps. Jedoch müsste die Temperatur von 40°-50° in Ordnung gehen. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, immer wen die CPU 100% erreicht sinkt ide Temperatur auf 35°. Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen LG Jan.

Meine Specs:
Gtx 1060 3GB
Amd FX 8300 Eight core
BeQuiet Pure Rock Slim
A9600+V2 Mainboard


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2020)

SteenX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe genau das selbe problem mit meiner GPU,das bild stürzt ins schwarz ab und der kühler der GPU dreht auf vollgas wobei der letzte ausweg bei mir aus Netzteil ausknipsen ist.
> Ich habe eine Neue MSI 8GB Radeon RX56 Air Boost OC und einen neuen Ryzen 5 2600.
> Primär stürzt es bei Overwatch auf Ultra Grafikdetails und andere Einstellung meist auf Hoch ab.Ich erhalte 70-100 aber meist 99 fps, weil ich sie auf 100 beschränkt.
> Die GPU ist aber meist nur für einen kleinen ,,Sprung´´ zu 99% belastet und meist zwischen 70-80%. Die Temperatur wird auch nie gefährlich hoch und desshalb habe ich keine ahnung warum das passiert.



Lass die Karte einfach mal unlimitiert laufen. Das kann mit Spannungsschwankungen zusammen hängen.


----------



## markus1612 (21. Februar 2020)

Jan1245 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem mit der 100% Auslastung bei spielen.  Aber leider beim Prozessor und nicht bei der Gpu. Letzens habe ich den boxed Kühler durch einen bequiet pure rock slim ausgetauscht, ich bin mir nicht sicher aber es kann sein das die CPU auslastung bei Spielen wie Pubg, Forza Horizon oder Black Ops 4 von da an regelmäßig auf 100% hoch ging. Leider habe ich dann auch harte Fps drops auf so 20 Fps. Jedoch müsste die Temperatur von 40°-50° in Ordnung gehen. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, immer wen die CPU 100% erreicht sinkt ide Temperatur auf 35°. Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen LG Jan.
> 
> Meine Specs:
> Gtx 1060 3GB
> ...


Bei dem Board werden wahrscheinlich die Spannungswandler überhitzen, was dazu führt, dass die CPU runtertaktet und noch langsamer wird als ohnehin schon.


----------



## Jan1245 (6. März 2020)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Bei dem Board werden wahrscheinlich die Spannungswandler überhitzen, was dazu führt, dass die CPU runtertaktet und noch langsamer wird als ohnehin schon.[
> 
> Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort hätte da noch ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Jan1245 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem mit der 100% Auslastung bei spielen.


Wenn Du 100% Auslastung der CPU hast, laufen im Hintergrund Programme, wie z.B. Virenscanner.

Schau Dir einfach im Taskmanager alle Prozesse an und beurteile dann, was die Leistung kostet.
Ich tippe auf einen Virenscanner, so was der Hüfte geschossen.



Jan1245 schrieb:


> 1. Warum passiert das mit meinem neuen Kühler der eigentlich besser ist als der alte.


Weil es zwei getrennte Systeme sind. Die Temperatur des Prozessors mit seinem Kühler hat im ersten Ansatz nichts mit den Spannungswandlern zu tun. Die Spannungswandler sitzen auf Dienem Mainboard und machen als 12V des Netzteil die 1,2V für Deine CPU. Da fließen dann man schnell 150A, also das zehnfache, was durch Deine Leistungen im Haushaltsstrom fließen darf. Durch den elektrischen Widerstand gibt es merkliche Verluste und damit Abwärme. Die muss weg. 

Eine bessere CPU Kühlung senkt den Verbrauch der CPU, die Spannungswandler sollten darum theoretisch geringer belastet werden. Kommt es jetzt nur darauf an, wie die Spannungswandler mit Kühlluft versorgt werden.

Aber iwe schon gesagt, 100% CPU-Last erzeugt kein Spiel bei einem FX, weil kein Spiel alle Achtkerne gleichmäßig und voll auslastet. Da laufen andere Prozesse.


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2020)

Für diese Plattform gab es damals Mainboard ohne Kühler auf den Spannungswandler und es ist damals keine Seltenheit gewesen das diese zu heiß gelaufen sind. Dein Mainboard ist da leider keine Ausnahme, den ich habe mir mal Bilder angeschaut und bei dir sind auch keine Kühler drauf verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für solchen Mainboard sind Top-Blower CPU-Kühler besser geeignet, da sie die Luft nach unten hin raus blasen.
Oder du musst es mal mit einem separatem Lüfter versuchen der Luft darauf bläst.


----------



## Jan1245 (6. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Für diese Plattform gab es damals Mainboard ohne Kühler auf den Spannungswandler und es ist damals keine Seltenheit gewesen das diese zu heiß gelaufen sind. Dein Mainboard ist da leider keine Ausnahme, den ich habe mir mal Bilder angeschaut und bei dir sind auch keine Kühler drauf verbaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde da ein Gehäuse Lüfter auf der Rückseite auch reichen? Habe zurzeit nur einen einzigen vorne verbaut. Sonst müsste ich wieder zu meinem alten boxed Kühler greifen der ziemlich laut und nervig werden kann. 

Wie ist es den mit neuen Mainboards wie zum beispiel dem Asus prime x570-p haben die schon alle einen Kühler auf den Spannungswandlern?
Und wen Ja muss man sich dann gar keine sorgen mehr um eine Überhitzung machen ?
Würde nämlich gerne den be Quiet Lüfter später weiter verwänden weil er mir so schon gut gefällt und auch nicht so laut ist.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2020)

Einfach ausprobieren... denn wie sagt man... probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Jan1245 (11. März 2020)

Jan1245 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem mit der 100% Auslastung bei spielen.  Aber leider beim Prozessor und nicht bei der Gpu. Letzens habe ich den boxed Kühler durch einen bequiet pure rock slim ausgetauscht, ich bin mir nicht sicher aber es kann sein das die CPU auslastung bei Spielen wie Pubg, Forza Horizon oder Black Ops 4 von da an regelmäßig auf 100% hoch ging. Leider habe ich dann auch harte Fps drops auf so 20 Fps. Jedoch müsste die Temperatur von 40°-50° in Ordnung gehen. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, immer wen die CPU 100% erreicht sinkt ide Temperatur auf 35°. Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen LG Jan.
> 
> Meine Specs:
> Gtx 1060 3GB
> ...



Hätte noch eine frage:

Haben die 100% Cpu Auslastung auch was mit den Spannungswandlern zu tun oder ist das ein anderes Problem?


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. März 2020)

100% CPU Last bedeuten immer das, was man vermutet. Die CPU ist zu langsam für die angeforderte Berechnung. Wenn Sie nicht mit maximalen Takt läuft wird sie zudem zu heiß.


----------



## Jan1245 (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn Du 100% Auslastung der CPU hast, laufen im Hintergrund Programme, wie z.B. Virenscanner.
> 
> Schau Dir einfach im Taskmanager alle Prozesse an und beurteile dann, was die Leistung kostet.
> Ich tippe auf einen Virenscanner, so was der Hüfte geschossen.
> ...


----------



## FAT_Phile (16. März 2021)

Ich habe mir heute eine Rtx 3070 von Gigabyte und einen AMD Ryzen 7 3800X auf mein Gigabyte X470 Aorus ultra gaming gebaut. Mein PC läuft jetzt schlechter als vorher. Ich hatte vorher eine GTX 1060 6GB und einen Ryzen 5 2600. Als ich dann heute Rainbow gestartet habe, hatte ich teils weniger FPS als vorher, obwohl die GPU auf 100% läuft ( ca. 100 FPS in Full HD). Manchmal hab ich dann auch ein kurzes Standbild mitten im Game.


----------



## chill_eule (16. März 2021)

Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen in einem 3 Jahre alten Thema?


----------

